# تعليم power mill 6&power shape



## احمدمحمود محمد (3 أبريل 2011)

الى الاخوة الاعضاء اخوكم احمد عبد العال من اسكندرية -مصر

ابحث عن تعليم power mill6

power shape2010


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

مهندس احمد عبد العال
الاسكندرية-مصر
اليكم كتاب تعليم power mill
اليكم الرابط: http://www.4shared.com/document/YoT3LZG1/PowerMILL10-PRO-trining.htm


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

اليكم ايضا اخوانى تعليم power shape
http://www.4shared.com/document/Cgv3Za6h/PowerSHAPE_2010.htm


----------



## a.masry (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.hamada adel (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله مليون خير 

استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه


----------



## خلدون-00 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا إلــــــه إلا الله*
*محمد رسول الله*


----------



## nart84 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الكريم ....
هل لديك رابط لتنزيل برنامج power mill - 64bit .. وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

